# Mig welder



## doorframe (28 Jul 2014)

My welding skills are seriously lacking. I've got a basic qualification in arc welding. I sold my own 180 Amp mig a year ago, as it was just far too big and heavy to get from my workshop to my front garden, where my rusty old cars are kept. The 180A was loaded with 1mm wire, and the lowest current I could get away with still blew holes on the sills on my Mondeo. I was going to get 0.6mm to use a lower current, but decided to get a smaller mig instead. 

So, the big question. Gas or Gasless? As far as I can see, the trade off between them is the gasless wire is very expensive, but you don't need to buy gas. It is only for body repairs as anything heavy I will just use the arc. Any advise either way?


----------



## t8hants (28 Jul 2014)

My thoughts are try and avoid gasless, and if you can the small gas cannisters. The big two industrial gas suppliers (you know who you are) will charge an arm and a leg, but you may have an independent weld gas supplier in your area who caters for the home/small welder, they can be quite reasonable, best bet on that one will be to ask around. Vintage car enthusiasts seem to be able sniff out good deals if they are to be had in your area.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Jul 2014)

I'd have though a roll of mig wire was worth more than a Mondeo?


----------



## Spindle (28 Jul 2014)

Hi

I have a gas MIG and an account with one of the Robin so and so's - its a close call but I think my annual savings through hobby use just about outweigh the rental charge.

Unfortunately quality MIGs don't come cheap

Regards Mick


----------



## dickm (28 Jul 2014)

McSomething Engineering in Elgin are our local suppliers of Hobbygas; you pay a once-off deposit/rental for the cylinder (about £50 if memory serves me right) and the gas is then only slightly more expensive than the big suppliers per litre. On top of which, they deliver for free, which given that Elgin is about 50 miles away is well worthwhile. Dunno where the OP is located, but it would be worth looking for a local stockist.
For casual use, the big suppliers prices are just silly. In the few years I used BOC, the rental went up by a factor of at least 10.


----------



## cedarwood (28 Jul 2014)

try Hobbyweld for gas much better than the big two and far better than canisters or gasless wire. As for a welder an inverter MMA/Tig welder very light and portable.


----------



## spinks (29 Jul 2014)

Flux core wire has its uses in industry but BOC will no longer sell it due to its carciogenic properties, best bet is a gas mis and hobbyweld no rental cylinders.....for thin car stuff you could use pub gas from your local friendly pub but it doesn't leave the best looking weld in the world!


----------



## Flatlander (29 Jul 2014)

doorframe":vgzoz3cw said:


> ...my workshop to my front garden, where my rusty old cars are kept...



That statement suggests that the welding is going to be done outside. Therefore, a gas mig is not the way to go. Any breeze will blow the gas away from the arc, therefore spoiling the weld. Gasless is not the way to go either. Theres far too much spatter for a neat job to be done, even if it can be controlled to a certain extent.

Personally, I would use oxy acetylene, or, possibly, just possibly in this case, an arc welder. Some of the modern, albeit more expensive units (eg Lorsch) can get down to 0.5mm plate.


----------



## doorframe (11 Aug 2014)

Took the plunge and bought a combo mig. Didn't realize that for gasless the polarity has to be reversed. Is this just an industry con to try to make you buy another welder rather than just running flux cored through your conventional mig?


----------



## apreston (12 Aug 2014)

What's wrong with gas-less? I have a cheap-and-cheerful Clarke unit, and I did a lot of car repairs with it years ago. Granted it was only hobby/DIY use, but it has served me well. As mentioned in an earlier post, a key factor for me was that a gas mig wasn't work outdoors, and I found a gasless worked much better. And of course you can use a gas-less unit in gas mode; I do this occasionally when welding stainless or cast iron.


----------

